# Hide-N-Camo



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

*Hide-N-Camo Reply to Thread*

A very interesting camo design. I would be interested to know if these items will be available with some sort of scent control lining. Please let me know and if possible include a price list. You can never have too much camo.
Outback04


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmm, sounds like a real good way to get shot. Guess you could try only using in archery season.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Washi said:


> Hmm, sounds like a real good way to get shot. Guess you could try only using in archery season.


What?

Why not try lookin at his prodeuct first before rattling off:embara: Its a camo pattern and you could be shot wearing any camo doesnt matter what the pattern is.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

*New Camo*

None of their Email addresses are working. I was wondering why a new company would not put "cargo pockets" on their pants. I need all the storage room I can get.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

dbowers said:


> What?
> 
> Why not try lookin at his prodeuct first before rattling off:embara: Its a camo pattern and you could be shot wearing any camo doesnt matter what the pattern is.


But this camo looks like a deer standing behind a tree.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*New camo?*

That camo is a little weird. I wouldn't worry about it looking like a deer behind a tree. Deer blend in quite well in the woods. So would you.:wink: :beer:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Washi said:


> But this camo looks like a deer standing behind a tree.


When have you ever seen a two legged deer?


----------



## jcsck5 (Mar 4, 2005)

This hide-n-camo looks really good.I was able to get on there web address,and they have a few diffident pics on.Looks to blend in really well on the ground and in a tree. Washi it sounds like you need to be hunting with some diffirent folks if your worried about getting shot,what happened to the identify your target thing


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

I personally think this camo pattern is great with all the bright camo out there it is nice to see one who is truley trying to blend in.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

I have seen it first hand. When you step away from it juust a little bit the pattern just blends and dissapears with its surroundings, just like a deer does.
Anyone that has ever hunted knows that sometimes a deer can just vanish in thin air.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Huh?*

Why does it say REALTREE down in the lower right hand corner of the image??? 

-ZA


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

> Why does it say REALTREE down in the lower right hand corner of the image???


Not sure but I would guess that the image is hosted on Realtree's free image hosting service.


----------



## The Deer Hunter (Feb 10, 2006)

SMichaels what you said is true. I needed somewhere to put the picture so I could post it and I have other pics on there so that is where I had to put it.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's their website, works fine...
http://www.hide-n-camo.com/


----------



## jcsck5 (Mar 4, 2005)

*hide n camo*

ttt


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

Just got my new hat.... COOL!!!


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

It's too dark and it's too busy. It will blob and won't break the outline.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

I have to agree, IMO I think it will blob. Kinda looks like a deer hide with leaves.:wink:


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

That is exactly what it is, and how many deer blob when you see them.
Check out the web site for more pics comparing different camo patterns.


----------



## jcsck5 (Mar 4, 2005)

*hide-n-camo*

The camo is not nearley as dark as it looks on the hat,it is actually much lighter than the mainstream camo patterns and blends in quite well,check out hide-n-camo.com and see for yourself.Or you can see it at buckstop archery in brownstown,ill(618)427-5267
I think jon is going to try and get to the ata this year in atlanta,and a few diffirent sport shows around neighbering states,so maby you can see the camo in person


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------

